# When shoukd i put my chick with flock?



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I got 4 peeps and 2 are New Hampshire reds and 2 are Belgian bearded bantams. When should I put them out with the flock all answer I will take I this is the first time I started raising them from day old my hens did do it themselves until I started taking their eggs ( bad idea)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i think many people say about 8 weeks old is when they are ready
get ready though 1 way or another they will get pecked a bunch the 1st few days (that is their way)


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, 8 weeks is when I start introducing them in a separate pen, and at 10 weeks I put them in the big girls coop at night and let them in their own little run (that is up against the big coop) during the day. Then by around 12 they are out with everyone else. If they seem to be getting on well at 10 weeks I'll just let them out with the older girls.

I like to start them as early as possible with the older girls so that they will watch them lay their eggs in the coop etc, then they have an idea of how it's done for when it's their turn. If you wait too long then they lay elsewhere and learn their own habits.


----------



## vandj (Jun 21, 2012)

If I have them hatched out by one of my hens I never seperate them. If I get just a few chicks I put them in from 6 to 8 weeks, depending on their size. The chickens have to be strong and able to run a bit the first few days, but I have never had one not make it. It's called a pecking order for a reason and after a very short time the order is established and few problems after that.


----------

